# Did you ever try to make your own Yogurt?



## alblancher (Nov 28, 2011)

Just did this last weekend and not only was the yogurt delicious it was also a lot cheaper then buying the stuff at the store.  The skinflint in me appreciates that the cheapest yogurt I can buy at the grocery cost about 45 cents for 6 ozs, over a dollar for yogurt with live cultures that are actually good for you.  A gallon of milk cost about $  3.80 at Sam's or about 18 cents for a similar sized serving of yogurt.  There is no waste when you make yogurt, a half gallon of milk makes a half gallon of yogurt

The basic procedure is to warm your milk to 185 in a double boiler, stir to keep it from sticking on the bottom.  You can hold the milk at this temp for up to 30 minutes if you want a thicker yogurt but I was happy with the results just getting to 185 for 5 minutes and moving to the next step

Cool the warmed milk to 110 in cool water and ice, stirring occasionally

Add store bought yogurt with live cultures or yogurt culture  Stir well

Wrap the pot containing your pre-yogurt with a heating pad and towels, to keep the mixture warm.  Wait 7 hours  I held mine at about 110 degrees

Stir well and refrigerate overnight.   The next day stir the set yogurt, add sweetener and flavor and serve. I find the homemade version to have a nice tangy taste

There are an unlimited number of ways to serve your yogurt but a couple of combinations I like:

Yogurt, banana, honey and Cinnamon.  Blend until smooth

Yogurt, blueberry syrup, vanilla and whole blueberries.  Blend or stir until combined

I didn't shoot pics because there really isn't much to see if you have ever seen warmed milk. I bet that if you have young kids this is a great teaching opportunity.

BTW once you make your first batch you can use your own yogurt as the culture for your next batch

Give it a try if you have never done this before, kind of like bacon, now that I have made my first batch the store bought stuff doesn't compare

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 28, 2011)

Guess that's one more for the to do list!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 28, 2011)

Great Technique...I like the Heating Pad idea...JJ


----------

